# Don't buy Exatt Broadband, they are CHEATS



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

This is my letter to the Exatt Broadband over their under-satisfactory service.


> Hello,
> To whom it concerns,
> My username is "rohanshenoy", resident of Thane(E) connecting through Intech Boardband.
> 
> ...



The problem was that I was getting getting almost no download speed during the night hours. I complained to them for 3 days consecutively but they didn't seem to bother.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

wat all other options available


----------



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

I have Sify, Pacenet, In2cableNet, MTNL Triband as options.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

MTNL seem the good of all others


----------



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

Ya but its a also a bit costly esp for unlimited plans.
My avg monthly usage is about 1.7 GB which will be very expensive according to MTNL tariff.


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Triband sucks too.


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

No Tata-VSNL in your area ?


----------



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

^no


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, I am using BSNL (1350 UL Plus scheme, before it was 900 UL Plus) and VSNL (256 infinity) connections. Both are ok so far. No major issues. 

MTNL does not have UL plans ?


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

There is one. But it's 20k/month
*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariff


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

Ohhh that sux big time.

I never knew that, I thought all plans are very similar between BSNL and MTNL.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> There is one. *But it's 20k/month*
> *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariff


----------



## kumarmohit (May 1, 2008)

First thing you should do is drag these people to consumer forum. That should do them some good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2008)

MTNL is the best among those options.I have used Pace "The sh*t" net & trust me they are even worse than Exatt.Sify is another rip-off.My request if don't gor for any of these crap cable "broadband" providers as they don't even know the definition of broadband.I have been using MTNL satisfactorily since past 5 months.I have to admit my initial brush with it's service was pathetic but that again was my fault as I had connected it via USB & that's the reason I was getting frequent disconnections.Now since I switched to LAN connection it rarely has any downtime.Once you are connected then rest assured it won't drop out.Download speeds are pretty stable too.Get the NU849 plan & it will be more than enough.Trust me. 

Apart from the CC,which is non-existent,this would be the best choice.You'll probably have to wait for the connection as the availability of the ports in your area is also a concern.I had to wait for a month and a half before I got mine.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 1, 2008)

@ rohan shenoy 

MTNL would be the best option i guess.
You should definitely drag them to the consumer forum. Deficiency in services is taken up with a lot of seriousness these days. You should sue them if nothing satisfactory happens !


----------



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

Hmmm....if nothing happens still, I will go to the consumer forum.


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

OMG 
MTNL is very costly...
Earlier i used to critize BSNL but now I love BSNL....at 500 rs we will get 2.5 GB +night time UL 2 MBps connection
BS MTNL ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Triband sucks too.


WTH!!IT DOESNT!!


allwyndlima said:


> MTNL is the best among those options.I have used Pace "The sh*t" net & trust me they are even worse than Exatt.Sify is another rip-off.My request if don't gor for any of these crap cable "broadband" providers as they don't even know the definition of broadband.I have been using MTNL satisfactorily since past 5 months.I have to admit my initial brush with it's service was pathetic but that again was my fault as I had connected it via USB & that's the reason I was getting frequent disconnections.Now since I switched to LAN connection it rarely has any downtime.Once you are connected then rest assured it won't drop out.Download speeds are pretty stable too.Get the NU849 plan & it will be more than enough.Trust me.
> 
> Apart from the CC,which is non-existent,this would be the best choice.You'll probably have to wait for the connection as the availability of the ports in your area is also a concern.I had to wait for a month and a half before I got mine.



Yea that plan rocks!!!Here in Delhi it is 749NU with 1.25 GB daytime DL limit and 12-8 Unlimited Downloading.Same applies for Mumbai but it is 100 rs costlier i.e. 849.I download from RS and get 250+ K speeds and can easily DL 5.5 -6GB /night.
@Rohan-I think you must get this plan.Bang For Buck!!



adi007 said:


> OMG
> MTNL is very costly...
> Earlier i used to critize BSNL but now I love BSNL....at 500 rs we will get 2.5 GB +night time UL 2 MBps connection
> BS MTNL ...


What the hell are you talking about?
In BSNL 500 Plan you get:
2.5GB daytime limit
2-8 Ul DL

In MTNL 749/849 you get:
1.25 GB daytime limit 
BUT 12-8 UL DL (which just pawns every other plan except 2M UL which costs 20K/month)LOL!


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> In BSNL 500 Plan you get:
> 2.5GB daytime limit
> 2-8 Ul DL
> ...


i know that we get UL from 2-8PM but the thing is 1.25 GB is not enough for many people
Take for example me i used to just browse and my usage went up to 2.4 GB..
I have installed every ad,image,flash, and many kinds of blocker in my FF and even then the usage is 2+ GB
so 1.25 Gb is not enough...
and your UL is just 2 hours ahead of us
But see the cost 749/849 and 500

There for we can say that BSNL is cheaper and best when compared to MTNL


----------



## int86 (May 1, 2008)

Try  registering at www.core.nic.in


----------



## victor_rambo (May 1, 2008)

^will do it. Thanks.


----------

